# Uh oh......King of the Flea market is BACK



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nothing dies in car audio.....just goes to sleep for a bit.

Mobile Electronics Magazine


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> Nothing dies in car audio.....just goes to sleep for a bit.
> 
> Mobile Electronics Magazine


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

At least there is still gratuitous use of chrome.

What was their slogan?
You can't polish a turd... but you can chrome dip it?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

alm001 said:


> At least there is still gratuitous use of chrome.
> 
> What was their slogan?
> You can't polish a turd... but you can chrome dip it?


Close  I believe it was, "If you can't make it good, make it Chrome"


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Let me guess before I click the link. 

Darn, I was hoping I was wrong. 

Investech Audio Group- another Anaba spinoff?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

The new stuff will be tons better. It will be the best car audio speakers and amps to use in competition also.


( darn I was hoping they would try something else and not do car audio )


----------



## mike_d_us_amp (Feb 23, 2007)

finally, im so happy their back. i can finally start my car on fire and not use my own fuel. why would a company that crappy come back when they have no chance, wait most car audio sucks today. welcome to the end of the world peeps.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

They always had cool looking Gear, I never used it.... but 89 dollars for a 5000 watt just does not add up. Hell, I am not sure how they even made any money, there must have been 75 dollars worth of chrome on the amp, LOL...


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I still have an Audiobling 10" subwoofer from back in my high school days. Rated (on the box) for 600w RMS and 96dB efficiency. Shall we see just how much power it can handle?


----------



## Installer4life (Jun 26, 2010)

Thats funny. As soon as I saw your title I said Audiobahn in my head...When your products end up in a value added grocery store you have serious quality issues. Somebody will sell it to somebody and somebody will be disappointed...


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha...I actually went to the website, and I clicked on "View the vintage site" and my Internet Explorer had a fatal error and automatically closed. I guess the website had too much chrome for my work computer to handle....


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not surprised they're back! 

Whether you liked them or not they're an easy sell into a "largely uneducated" market-the "fast and furious" teenagers need something cheap and shiney to splash their cash on and Audiobahn's bling was perfect for the market-add to that in a market (in Europe anyway) largely dominated by Jap gear the kids loved the fact they were buying "American, bigger is better" products...

The factories in China had mountains of stock left when they went bump, the company I used to work for were buying direct off the Chinese-quite funny how some of the packaging wasn't complete and some drivers were cosmetically different to each other-and I'm sure they'll have been trying every avenue possible to shift it....


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I actually thought the rack mount car amps were a cool idea.....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

If you could find an alum sq sub to last long enough they actually sounded really good (durability was a whole other discusion) There rack amps were actually not that bad. Didnt fit my setup but definitely there shining light! That being said they dipped there hand in to many cookie jars with too little milk to do anything really right. Good luck digging out of that hole!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> If you could find an alum sq sub to last long enough they actually sounded really good (durability was a whole other discusion) There rack amps were actually not that bad. Didnt fit my setup but definitely there shining light! That being said they dipped there hand in to many cookie jars with too little milk to do anything really right. Good luck digging out of that hole!


The were pretty good-main issue was the moron who packaged them with the allen key bouncing around on the cone! Did a tripple 12" slot vent for a customer's amazon-shounded awesome.

Tried the rack amp in another customer's car, wasn't very impressed. 

Probably their best amp was the 5.1 6channel effort with "2x 125wrms" for the fronts-forget the rest of the specs!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh, why did it have to be the first thing that came to mind. Why can't it just go away!?!?!?!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

hallsc said:


> Haha...I actually went to the website, and I clicked on "View the vintage site" and my Internet Explorer had a fatal error and automatically closed. I guess the website had too much chrome for my work computer to handle....


I think you need Google Chrome to view their site...lol.


----------

